# Cockatiel only eats and drinks when I play flock calls



## popems (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello Everyone,
I used to have a cockatiel when I was a kid, but just brought home a parent fed bird five days ago. I have spent as much time with him as I can. I have noticed, at least when I am around, that Oscar, my tiel's name, will only eat and drink when I play youtube videos of a tiel doing what I guess is a flock call. I sit and read aloud to Oscar for a few minutes several times each day, give him treats when I pass by his cage, and try to encourage his vocalizations by talking to him when I hear him chirp.
Is it a good idea to keep playing these videos or is this delaying any bonding that may be going on with my bird? When I am gone to work should I play nature sounds with birds chirping, should I leave the tv on something with people talking, or play some nature soundtracks with chirping birds? Does anyone have any other tips that could help me out?
Thanks in advance


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello and welcome sounds like my lucky when i brought her home and she only responded to youtube when she was quiet, i did bond with her in a different room away from her cage for half an hour each day. Spend your time reading to him and singing to him and keep on telling him he is a pretty boy and he will soon come round


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

For right now the top priority is to make the bird comfortable enough to eat. If playing flock calls is what it takes, then do that. He'll soon be relaxed enough to eat without the bird calls. You're already doing the right things to encourage bonding by talking to him and giving him treats. 

Hang a piece of millet spray in the cage if you haven't done this already. Birds can nibble on hanging food and watch for danger at the same time, and this feels a lot safer than sticking their head down in a food cup. He might be comfortable enough to eat the millet without hearing bird calls.


----------



## popems (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for the advice and encouragement. I have been giving Oscar little chunks of millet as a treat for the last few days and he seems to love it. Today I put the millet spray just outside of his cage and I leave the door open when I am home, but he still doesn't want to come out. Is there a better way to encourage him to explore, or should I just get some gloves or a cloth and take him out? I don't want to spook him or give him negative impressions. I like the idea of taking Oscar to another room, but he is reluctant to leave his cage. I know patience is important and I want Oscar to want to come to me instead of forcing him. As long as he is eating and drinking, how worried should I be that Oscar is quiet and still for long periods? I have his cage on my desk, where I work when I am home, in the living room where I spend most of my time.
Thanks again!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> how worried should I be that Oscar is quiet and still for long periods?


This is normal and natural. It can take a couple of months for a tiel to really settle into a new home, and in the meantime they keep quiet so they don't attract the attention of any predators that might happen to be lurking nearby. 

Forcing him out of the cage with gloves or a cloth is NOT a good way to build trust and make him feel safe, so don't do that unless it's absolutely necessary (for instance if you have to take him to the vet). He'll eventually become bold enough to go after the millet spray just outside the cage door. If you wanted to, you could put the millet just INSIDE the open door so he can get used to approaching the door, then gradually move the millet further out.


----------



## popems (Nov 22, 2010)

Making progress! I put a millet strand near the door then played a video of a cockatiel making flock calls on my laptop near the door. Oscar came to investigate and began to eat the millet. With a long, slow approach I was eventually able to hold the millet, then slide my hand up the millet until it was only an inch or so from Oscar! I almost got him to follow the millet out of the cage. Is this a good example of food bribery? This is getting pretty exciting! Oscar is starting to be a bit more vocal in response to me playing cockatiel songs as well. What should my next little goal be? Should I try to get Oscar to eat from the palm of my hand as an introduction to "step up" or is eating off the millet I am holding enough? I'll practice this a few times with him before I move on.
Thanks again everyone.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> Is this a good example of food bribery?


Yes it is! You're doing very well. 



> Should I try to get Oscar to eat from the palm of my hand as an introduction to "step up" or is eating off the millet I am holding enough?


You can do both. When the millet is in the palm of the hand, sometimes the bird will put one or both feet on the hand to help him reach the millet better. But when you're holding the millet in your fingers you can use it to lure him into stepping up on an outstretched finger on your other hand. So it works either way, and if you use both techniques he'll be rewarded for interacting with your hand in different situations. Which is good for increasing his familiarity and comfort level.


----------



## popems (Nov 22, 2010)

Update: I have been able to feed Oscar with a bit of millet held between my fingers, and sometimes with the millet on my finger tips with my hand held flat with the palm up, I have been trying clicker training. I can only do this when I get Oscar out of the cage, but the only way I can do that is to take the top off the cage. Is this an ok thing to do? My concern is that Oscar can "fly" across the room and will hide from me. I don't want to chase him around the room as I am sure this wouldn't build the best impression of me. I am still trying to be patient, but I want to know I am doing the right things.
Thanks again!


----------



## popems (Nov 22, 2010)

Any ideas about the body language? The room is warm and I am playing soft music. Oscar is puffed up and sometimes shaking, most of the time with his eyes closed. His eating habits and droppings all seem the same, his eyes and nose seem clean. I am not terribly worried, I am just trying to get to know my bird better.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He is just resting and my two have been sleeping a bit more which i think is caused by cold weather


----------



## popems (Nov 22, 2010)

Baby Steps.....
I can now lure Oscar out of his cage by pulling millet lumps off and placing them on the table. As soon as he has had enough millet he finds a place to hide somewhere in my apartment. I am happy that he is starting to explore a bit. Should I just let him wander freely through the place or should I manage his time in and out of the cage a bit more?


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

On Thanksgiving Day, we came home to find that Machi hadn't eaten much of the bounty we'd set forth before traveling to visit family. She tends not to eat as much when the flock isn't around. The other day she took to grabbing a bite then walking to her mirror to eat it. Today, while I was at work, my hubby said that he noticed her appetite increase when he moved the mirror closer to her food. That way she can at least pretend she's not dining alone. She loves it when the family eats nearby; I find that her appetite is best when with company.


----------



## popems (Nov 22, 2010)

I find myself concerned today. It seems that Oscar has developed such an affinity for the simulated flock calls that he is largely unresponsive to me. Maybe he is moody or being rebellious, but he only moves about and eats when I play the call. I spend a good amount of time with him and leave the tv and or radio on when I am not at home. Should I stop playing the call? Or am I dealing with a bird that needs company? I was always open to getting another bird, but I was hoping to have one bonded with me first, so that the other might follow by example. I drop treats in his cage when I walk by and talk to him with no distractions several times each day. Granted we have only been living together for two weeks now, maybe I just need to wait a bit longer? I appreciate all thoughts and advice on my situation.


----------



## popems (Nov 22, 2010)

I should add that other than one or two chirps each day, which I reward every time, Oscar only makes noises when I play the flock call. Today he even seems to be afraid of millet. This was the first day I was gone for more than a couple of hours at a time, could he really have regressed so much so quickly?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's probably best if you stop playing the calls (or at least reduce the frequency) to give him more of a reason to look to you for company. Stay relaxed and go at his pace. Two weeks is a very short time and many tiels need a couple of months to really start feeling comfortable in a new home. 

If you get a new bird before Oscar is bonded to you it's likely that the two birds will bond to each other and you'll be the odd man out. If you get another bird AFTER Oscar has bonded to you, he'll stay bonded and the new bird will have a good example to follow.


----------

